
New York Streets Are Nearly Empty, but Speeding Tickets Have Doubled - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/16/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-speeding.html
======
chasd00
Understandable. In DFW, the Dallas North Tollway has always been a pretty fast
North/South artery but these days I would say the average speed is around
85-90 MPH. It's obscenely fast now that there's no traffic.

Also, I believe since it's technically a private road only Texas State
Troopers patrol it and there's only so many of those guys to go around.

